# POWER COMPANY FOR THE CITY OF DONNA



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice idea! Good looking little building. 

Is the sign lighted? If I'm correct the are 2 lights on top of it?
Is it a scratchbuilded building or a kit (or kitbashed?). How did you make the elevated characters on the sign? 

Paul


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Paul. Yes, the sign is lighted with two LEDs. The best lighting idea on the planet. The structure was made from the Piko fire station. It had been in my garden railway for several years. There really wasn't anything wrong with it. It's just that I have been converting my layout to more reflect Italy and Southern France. I cut the raised letters from Azek. It's relatively new on the market. It is meant to take the place of wood on exterior house trim. It's a PVC product that is extremely easy to work with. Theres virtually no waste, can be cut with anything used to cut wood. It takes paint better than wood. I ripped a small section from a scrap board, on my band saw, to about 3/8" thick. Then I selected the type of lettering I wanted on the word program, and printed it. I glued the sheet to the Azek with spray adhesive, the proceeded to cut it all out on the scroll saw. That took some time and patience. Next I pinned the lettering to another thin piece of Azek with brass rod. Very thin rod, of the type found in hobby shops, if you can find one of those these days. I sprayed everything with black paint, then sanded off the lettering. 

*The Electric Company of Donna* or in Italiano* Societa Elletrica di Donna.* The town of Donna will benefit from it's new facility. I conferred with the guys on the Italian large scale forum about the correct grammar. In Italy Donna, pronounced Doe-na, means lady. When in Italy a few years ago, some of the locals had fun with my wife's name.


----------

